# Ruger Blackhawk, Small Changes, Big Improvement



## Bobby Linton (Feb 3, 2016)

I purchased a Ruger 357 Blackhawk with the intention of using it to deer hunt. After my first few trips to the range, I had my doubts.  I was just not shooting the gun well enough to hunt with it.  I thought it may have been a result of the grip angle or the factory sights.  After a little online research I made a few changes that have made a world of difference in my ability to shoot the gun well.  And the biggest change was free!  Look up "the poor mans trigger job".   Gun Blast has a very good article explaining how to do it.  Basically you just remove the grips and lift one of the pair of trigger springs.  It makes a world of difference in the trigger pull.  In addition to that I added a rear peep sight from one ragged hole that replaces the rear factory blade.  Painted the front blade white with some nail polish. And installed a set of Pachmayr presentation grips.  Man what a difference it has made!  It is now my favorite handgun.  If you have struggled with shooting a blackhawk well, give it a try.  I'm glad I didn't trade it off!


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> I purchased a Ruger 357 Blackhawk with the intention of using it to deer hunt. After my first few trips to the range, I had my doubts.  I was just not shooting the gun well enough to hunt with it.  I thought it may have been a result of the grip angle or the factory sights.  After a little online research I made a few changes that have made a world of difference in my ability to shoot the gun well.  And the biggest change was free!  Look up "the poor mans trigger job".   Gun Blast has a very good article explaining how to do it.  Basically you just remove the grips and lift one of the pair of trigger springs.  It makes a world of difference in the trigger pull.  In addition to that I added a rear peep sight from one ragged hole that replaces the rear factory blade.  Painted the front blade white with some nail polish. And installed a set of Pachmayr presentation grips.  Man what a difference it has made!  It is now my favorite handgun.  If you have struggled with shooting a blackhawk well, give it a try.  I'm glad I didn't trade it off!



Pictures? I'm trying to visualize the rear peep.


----------



## RNC (Feb 5, 2016)

Yea ....post some pics of your weapon son :0)


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 5, 2016)

Pic of old sight blade and new ghost ring sight as well as the new sight installed.  It really has made a big difference for me.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks. I've never used a ghost ring on a handgun.
I think I'll try it.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 5, 2016)

Google "One Ragged Hole".  I purchased mine from Warren Outdoor Products.


----------



## TheHuntinnut (Feb 26, 2016)

I done the same "poor boy" trigger job and it did help but I installed a set of wolf reduced power springs and done some polishing on the trigger and you will be amazed how much better it will be to shoot , there's all kinds of videos on YouTube that will pretty much walk you through all of that , also go directly to wolf springs website to buy the springs they were cheaper by a lot.


----------



## fishinjim88 (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried the one raged hole sights but i didn't have the same results . After 25 yard the groups opened up looked more like a shot gun . I was doing good to get a 8 inch group at 50 yards , but the poor mans trigger job works very well .


----------

